# Everyone Raise your RIGHT hand. (Shay Experts take note)



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

You sure? 

Good. I thought so. That's the one I raised too.

Now.... from the gilsonite/Uintah thread, everyone take a quick look at this Shay from the Uintah:

http://photoswest.org/cgi-bin/imager?11001477+Z-1477

Am I seeing that right? If so .... why would they do that?

Matthew (OV)


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

And an update: 

http://www.shaylocomotives.com/data/lima/sn-888.htm 

Someone call out the track doppleganger. My eyes are going crossed. One from a book on shays, the other from the Denver Public Library.... and the description in the library photo says "A box and a bag labelled 'McKee' are on the ground" .... McKee being the photographer... if it were reversed, the word on the box would be backwards, right? (Of course my eyes don't see anything forwards OR backwards on the box....)

So ... which way was it?

Matthew (OV)


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I pumped it up in a photo editor and cannot see any words on the bog/box, I think the negative was flipped.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Four shays were built for railroads in Mexico with the cylinders on the left side.
SN-757
SN-758
SN-826
SN-?


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

A few more details on the lefties.
1st left handed shay 

Harvey C
SA1838


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

A prototype for everything!


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Not to kill everyone's fun, but it is possible that it was a right handed shay and that the photograph has been inadvertent flipped possibly during the processing of the photograph. Although it is still possible it is left handed. NOTE: this is what caused that famous legend of Billy the Kid being left handed, because a image of him holding a rifle had been flipped during processing. Billy the Kid: Left handed or right handed?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

You do know those are the exact same photos? 
One is simply reversed, and the exposure in the darkroom is slightly different, plus cropping. 

Easy to see.


----------

